# What brand of holsters should I get?



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, I just picked up a Remington R-1 1911 and I'm looking for a IWB and a shoulder holster to get. I have a BlackHawk paddle for OWB. Any recomendations would be appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

My favorite IWB holster is the Crossbreed.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/

It's the only holster I use for my carry weapon.


----------

